# Your Favorite Non-Fiction?



## Lenfer (Aug 15, 2011)

Your favorite non-fiction? :tiphat:


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Marx & Engels: Communist Manifesto

Will add more later.


----------



## Lenfer (Aug 15, 2011)

I've read *Guns*, *Germs* *&* *Steel* and will have a look at your other suggestions thank you *Mamascarlatti*. I've read the manifesto *CoAG* albeit a long time ago I found it rather short. I prefer *Das Kapital*, have you read it? I look forward to your other suggestions.


----------



## Jeremy Marchant (Mar 11, 2010)

How long have you got?
This could last some time.

First up, Bruno Bettelheim's _The uses of enchantment_. It makes a powerful case for the use of 'fairy stories' to help children develop - except that he hates the term 'fairy story' and rails against the Disneyfication of good, honest, scary folk tales which have important messages for children.


----------



## Lenfer (Aug 15, 2011)

I have lots of time to kill *Jeremy* don't worry. Sadly it's late I'm off to bed good night all and thank you for your response. :tiphat:


----------



## Taneyev (Jan 19, 2009)

I'm and old fan of IIWW literature: intelligence, diplomatic history, espionage, the Holocaust, genocides, biographies, chriptography..everything except specific military history that bored me to death. Have about 50 books on those subjects and always looking for more. But it's not easy to find that material in english in Buenos Aires. I needed a huge dose of patience, and it took me years.


----------



## jttoft (Apr 23, 2012)




----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

I don't really think that this genre exists!


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

A few that spring to mind:

The Spirit of St. Louis: A History of the St. Louis Cardinals and Browns - Peter Golenbock
Natasha's Dance: A Cultural History of Russia - Orlando Figes
Russia & The Russians - Geoffrey Hosking
George IV: The Grand Entertainment - Steven Parissien
Seize The Time: The Story of The Black Panther Party & Huey P. Newton - Bobby Seale

I have read these books over and over and haven't tired of them yet.


----------



## Lenfer (Aug 15, 2011)

elgars ghost said:


> Natasha's Dance: A Cultural History of Russia - Orlando Figes
> Russia & The Russians - Geoffrey Hosking


I have read both of these and agree they are good books well worth reading. I haven't read the others from your list not really interested in the *Black Panthers* or sport.

I started this as I'm longing for some non-fiction to read on a rather long journey I have to make. Nothing has caught my eye yet but it is interesting to see the diverse literary interests of *TC* members. I thought perhaps there would be some synergy with music but it appears not. :cheers:


----------



## Tero (Jun 2, 2012)

and pretty much all Heinrich books


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

^

What about Wagner's "Mein Leben?"


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)




----------



## Philip (Mar 22, 2011)

I only read philosophy and science books. I don't know why.


----------



## Arabella (Jun 5, 2012)

The man who mistook his wife for a hat, is pretty good.
I also read Awakenings around the same time.


----------



## Lenfer (Aug 15, 2011)

Philip said:


> I only read philosophy and science books. I don't know why.


Thanks *Philip * I may read this. 

I love my fiction and poetry but I to am drawn to philosophical and social non-fiction.


----------



## Philip (Mar 22, 2011)

Lenfer said:


> Thanks *Philip * I may read this.
> 
> I love my fiction and poetry but I to am drawn to philosophical and social non-fiction.


This was my "laundromat" reading material for a while, i found it adequate because the pensées themselves are all relatively short and uncorrelated. It's more of a historical work than anything, but i found it enjoyable since i agree with Pascal on many topics which are still relevant today.


----------



## Lenfer (Aug 15, 2011)

I may start this tonight. ​


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

*****


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

*****


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

*****


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

*****


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

*****


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)




----------



## Philip (Mar 22, 2011)

Stlukes, culture emanates from you.


----------



## TrazomGangflow (Sep 9, 2011)

I am currently reading a book on Freidrich the Great by David Fraser. It is very well written and interesting especially for someone like me who enjoys European history.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Philip said:


> Stlukes, culture emanates from you.


Please don't feed the fire that is StlukesguildOhio's massive ego lest he collapse into a black hole


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

Now Couchie... as an avowed Wagnerian, I would assume that you'd have nothing but respect for a massive ego.


----------



## Lenfer (Aug 15, 2011)

StlukesguildOhio said:


> Now Couchie... as an avowed Wagnerian, I would assume that you'd have nothing but respect for a massive ego.


Ha! Touché my good man, 1 - 0 to *St. Luke*.

*eagerly awaits *Couchie* retort* :devil:


----------

